# [solved] wicd dhcp time out

## mistake25

hi,

every time i try to connect to my wireless network, using dhcp i get error "Unable to get IP address", but i can connect to that network using static ip. what can i do to get it work?

thanksLast edited by mistake25 on Fri Mar 19, 2010 7:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci -n

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# rc-update show

# qlist -ICv dhcpcd

```

----------

## mistake25

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31.6dpremote i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31.6dpremote-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 23 Jan 2010 18:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at"

LANG="sk_SK.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="sk_SK.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="sk"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cli consolekit crypt ctype cups curl cxx dbus dga dri dts encode exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif gimp gstreamer gtk hal iconv icq imagemagick imap ipv6 jabber java jpeg ldap libnotify memlimit mhash mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly odbc ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png posix ppds pppd python qt3support rdesktop readline reflection rss sasl scanner sdl session smp spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification startup-notifications svg symlink sysfs syslog tcpd threads thunar truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vhosts vnc vorbis wifi x264 x86 xcomposite xinerama xinetd xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="sk" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:27d4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c4 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 02)

03:00.0 0280: 14e4:432b (rev 01)

04:00.0 0200: 10ec:8136 (rev 02)
```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).
```

rc-update show

```
            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                hald | boot                          

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                wicd | boot                          

                 xdm |      default 
```

qlist -ICv dhcpcd

```
net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.15
```

----------

## salmonix

Try perhaps this out:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813131-highlight-wicd.html

----------

## mistake25

 *salmonix wrote:*   

> Try perhaps this out:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813131-highlight-wicd.html

 

no these guys had diferent problem, they can't reconect after lost of wifi connection, but i have problem that i have too often reconnects, and it can't be caused by distance, because i'm next to router and have that problem  :Sad: 

----------

## USTruck

I have a same problem.

This post can help you ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813449-highlight-.html

----------

## USTruck

Hello,

Based on http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#firmware_installation

Your Broadcom are not supported : 14e4:432b not supported BCM4322 

By B43 modules actually is not work.

This chipset are supported by Broadcom-sta :  http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php

Too have it, unmask broadcom-sta, create license (ACCEPT_LICENSE="Broadcom") under make.conf

emerge it

Attention, this driver needs lot of change on kernel settings, look-at error messages between first emerge.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, if you use the broadcom-sta, you will need to disable the b43 and the ssb support too.

----------

## mistake25

I'm using broadcom-sta and have dissabled all bc43 options in kernel, connection works, but getting continously reconected after about 5 mins of connection

----------

## d2_racing

Do you use the option autoreconnect inside wicd ?

----------

